# A Dogs life in LOS.......



## King Silk

Let me be upfront. I LOVE DOGS! 

I have three Thai Dogs and they are wonderful animals.

Nobody can come near my house. They protect a bit too much at times.

I picked them up as pups from various places ie A Temple, The Beach and Pattaya Hill.

They live in my house and eat the best food, so they are in top condition.

Not like those poor mangy mutts you see around the place. Hungry and miserable.
Little wonder they are unpleasant sometimes......

I feed 10 strays every morning on Pattaya Hill. So they are ok.

I beg you guys to adopt a Soi Dog and feed it daily. Even if you don't want it to live with you. Thais give them boiled rice! What could be worse for a dog than that? Buy them some dry Dog food and some chicken. 
*NOT the bones though* they can pierce their innards and kill them.

Better yet, pick up a pup or two and take it home. *You will never regret it!
*
When I wake up each morning and see my Girls sleeping on the floor beside me,
I feel a wave of pleasure come over me. Love them to bits......


----------



## KhwaamLap

King Silk said:


> ...
> When I wake up each morning and see my Girls sleeping on the floor beside me,
> I feel a wave of pleasure come over me. Love them to bits......


You make your girls sleep on the floor - where do the dogs sleep  [Just kidding]

HM the King did this - he wrote s book about it (I have it somewhere, but can't remember the name at the moment - something like 'Red' - the name of the dog). Apparantly when he was to make an official visit to some part of BKK, the authorities decided to move the resident soi muts out. Locals complained and the King got to hear of it (this is all from his book) and ordered them to be left alone - he adopted one of them - a pup - and had more than 8 of them at a time over the years since. Its a good book - I'll see if I can get the name of it.

Personally my Mastiff would probably be too jelous - I am also scared of Rabbies


----------



## Guest

KhwaamLap said:


> Personally my Mastiff would probably be too jelous - I am also scared of Rabbies


OT - you have a mastiff in Thailand??! I hesitated for ages about bringing mine (English Mastiff) over, in the end she stays in France with some friends while I'm away.

Fantastic dogs, great with kids, as soft as they come... she's my third.

(YRH Silk, I've had mutts too, so no digs...)


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> OT - you have a mastiff in Thailand??! I hesitated for ages about bringing mine (English Mastiff) over, in the end she stays in France with some friends while I'm away.
> 
> Fantastic dogs, great with kids, as soft as they come... she's my third.
> 
> (YRH Silk, I've had mutts too, so no digs...)


He's not in Thailand yet, he is coming back with me in May. He's actually a cross - French Moloser (Dogue de Bordeux) X American Mastiff - he's 1 year old now, but already 70Kg and 75cm tall  He is lovely, slobbery and friendly. Frighten's the whatsits out of visitors though  Which is fine by me.

Its funny watching my 7 year old telling him off, they stand eye to eye but he out weighs her 5 fold!


----------



## King Silk

KhwaamLap said:


> You make your girls sleep on the floor - where do the dogs sleep  [Just kidding]
> 
> HM the King did this - he wrote s book about it (I have it somewhere, but can't remember the name at the moment - something like 'Red' - the name of the dog). Apparantly when he was to make an official visit to some part of BKK, the authorities decided to move the resident soi muts out. Locals complained and the King got to hear of it (this is all from his book) and ordered them to be left alone - he adopted one of them - a pup - and had more than 8 of them at a time over the years since. Its a good book - I'll see if I can get the name of it.
> 
> Personally my Mastiff would probably be too jelous - I am also scared of Rabbies


Why are you afraid of Rabbis KL?. Some of my best friends are Rabbis.
I know that story about the King. One of my pooches is identical to The Kings favourite Dog.....It died last year I believe.
Woof Woof from my 'Girls'.


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> Woof Woof from my 'Girls'.


Yep that figures, last time I was in Pattaya there was a rumour being spread on Walking Street that HRH Silk always went for the real dogs, for some reason.


----------



## King Silk

OOOOOOH! I'll get you for THAT Frogy Boy.


----------



## King Silk

One of my Dogs was naughty. Barking at passers bye. I hate that.
So I castigated her and made her stay outside alone for a while.
Eventually, I couldn't bare her whimpering any longer, so I let her into the house.

The other two immediately rushed up to he and gave her big kisses.
As if to say "We love you"......

Wasn't THAT sweet ? Brought tears to my poor old eyes it did....Yeah.

Gotta go. They want to take me walkies!


----------



## ROKZY

King Silk said:


> [/B]
> When I wake up each morning and see my Girls sleeping on the floor beside me,
> I feel a wave of pleasure come over me. Love them to bits......


How fitting for the King to have his harem


----------



## King Silk

Ooooops! They want me to send bones to Mama in the Village.......


----------



## Guest

A couple of stories for dog lovers everywhere...

Ting Tong and Dong ... one of my favourite Thai bloggers.

And one other, the sad story of the infamous 'bucket truck'...

Well worth a read, both.


----------



## King Silk

*Save money on vets Bills.....*

Gawd! I have spent a small fortune on (thieving) Vets in Pattaya.

One little Pup was kept in Hospital for ten days with a virus. Cost me 8000bht and it died!

Dogs seem to get an awful lot of diseases here.

Now I give my pooches a monthly tablet that prevents Heartworm, Mange, Ticks etc.
It's called En-Dex 4000. Vets charge 200 Bht a pack. I pay 100bht in the market!

I recommend it......Woof Woof. OK so do you.


----------



## witfalait

I greatly apologise if I missed it KL my secretive friend, but it appears you forgot to come back with details of one of the Royal dogs, regarded as the King’s favourite. If I may help out, the dog’s name is Khun Tongdaeng, roughly Miss Bronze or perhaps Miss Copper. So you were absolutely correct about the name having “red” in it. And yes, it was originally another of those Soi Dogs, on whose behalf Kingy has eloquently pleaded for consideration. The book is simply wonderful and very heart-warming, due mostly to HRH’s delightful words and masterful photography. (Have you noticed how the truly great people are invariably animal lovers? As an example, the King’s book on Tongdaeng rests in good company on my bookshelf with another charming book, “My Pelican” by the great humanitarian Dr Albert Schweitzer.)

There was a story a couple of years ago, and I have no reason to doubt it, that certain companies had requested that Tongdaeng be made available to endorse particular commercial products in advertising programs. As such, these were impossible and unseemly requests, obviously because a Royal dog was concerned. The polite reply from the King was simply to the effect that “Khun Tongdaeng is busy.” And busy she indeed was. The sale of the books and printed tee-shirts bearing her image raised valuable funds for the King’s many charity endeavours. Just another reason why so many have such enormous respect, admiration and love for HRH.

My memory isn’t quite what it used to be, but I think I bought my copy of the book from the shop “The Golden Place”, next to the vet school at Kasetsart University. Do you know that the vet school itself boasts a recuperative swimming pool for injured animals (particularly dogs, I like to think, though I am sure an injured horse or two would also greatly benefit, but definitely not cats). I was told that the pool was donated by the King with the full and hearty collaboration of Khun Tongdaeng.


----------

